# My First Shot at Stippling



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

This is the first gun I've stippled. I practiced on a couple of grips this weekend, but that's it. Any constructive criticism would be appreciated. If you're going to tell me it looks like a bag of ass, please explain the reason. :smt100 Thanks!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Looks fine to me.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks, GCBHM!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like a bag of ass... because I said so.



Just kidding, looks good. I'm going to work on some stripping on my Pmags when I get some free time. 

How long did that take you? I know it's tedious and time consuming.


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

Looks fine. Just know that the value of your gun has changed as beauty is in the eye of the beholder...


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

It's really about function than beauty... getting a more aggressive grip is important, even if resale value takes a hit.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

TAPnRACK said:


> How long did that take you? I know it's tedious and time consuming.


Maybe an hour and a half, if you include the time I took to sand it down.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

NGIB said:


> Looks fine. Just know that the value of your gun has changed as beauty is in the eye of the beholder...


Aaaww Shit! Some guy told me it was going to make it a $1000 gun!

That same guy told me green text means sarcasm. :lol:


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

I only mentioned this because on a local GA gun forum a fella recently listed his stippled Glock and couldn't understand why no offers came in...


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I know, man. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Looks good! I'm assuming that's a soldering iron stipple, not a Dremel one.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I sanded with a dremel/ then paper/ then i use a soldering iron


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

Looks good to me, and I'm fussy as hell


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I did some work on a grip for a friend. A little reshaping and stippling. What do you guys think of this one?


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Updated.


----------



## DreamToDream (Sep 16, 2015)

ponzer04 said:


> I did some work on a grip for a friend. A little reshaping and stippling. What do you guys think of this one?


Very nice! Clean, sharp lines.


----------



## DreamToDream (Sep 16, 2015)

Here's some work I did recently :


----------

